# Turtle Doesnt like me?



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

My turtle doesnt seem to like me...have had him for 4 months now and every day when i take him out of tank to play with he just sits there with head in shell...can i get some help someone.....he is a red eared slider....very small


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Maybe you should take him for a walk or to the movies.


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Maybe you should take him for a walk or to the movies.


He is way too small to do either...lol
I have heard they usually warm up to you but i dont know....after 4 months he has just gotten more shy...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Xemisions said:


> My turtle doesnt seem to like me...have had him for 4 months now and every day when i take him out of tank to play with he just sits there with head in shell...can i get some help someone.....he is a red eared slider....very small


its a turtle


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

ITS A TURTLE

there not suppose to like you they are the kind of pets you observe


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Your turtle will never 'like' you. Reptiles aren't like a dog or cat. They can only become comfortable with you. My eatern painted is a hoot when I take him out. He struggles, lets me pet him, and is very socialized. Maybe you just ended up with a shy, reclusive or bitter turtle? It could also be that you're not providing him with what he needs to 'be happy' - ie: proper conditions, feeding, etc. to maintain optimal health and well-being.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> My turtle doesnt seem to like me...have had him for 4 months now and every day when i take him out of tank to play with he just sits there with head in shell...can i get some help someone.....he is a red eared slider....very small


its a turtle









[/quote]

exactly what i was goin to say..... without me laughin at em though.

my 12 year old pond slider doesn't really care to much he just alway ants somethin to eat. i can walk by and just give him a little poke on the head and he could care less. they just trust you after awhile with the right care.

J-Rod


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

try feeding him in when you take him out. maybe he'll be more active when you take him out knowing food is coming.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sliders aren't supposed to eat out of the water, I don't think...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Your turtle will never 'like' you. Reptiles aren't like a dog or cat. They can only become comfortable with you. My eatern painted is a hoot when I take him out. He struggles, lets me pet him, and is very socialized. Maybe you just ended up with a shy, reclusive or *bitter turtle*? It could also be that you're not providing him with what he needs to 'be happy' - ie: proper conditions, feeding, etc. to maintain optimal health and well-being.


LOL that is a great way to phrase it







poor disenchanted turtle. he just doesn't want to play fetch.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Get a snapper they make better pets real out going they love to be hand fed


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Keep on doing what your doing, I have the same problem with my milk snake, although he still bites me......little bastard.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yes, RES cant eat out of the water. try to hand feed it while its in its tank. i used to hand feed my three baby turtles when they were young now i can sit infront o the tank and they all jump into the water and swim to me. they are pretty smart. well when it comes to feeding time!!!!


----------

